# Home Brewing with friends



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I was out bringing my beer to it's 1 hour boil and was joined by 2 of my buddies. They are Cope's Grey Tree Frogs and have taken up a home under our grill cover and they've been there all summer. The other frog wiggled down out of sight but this guy just hung out for the whole hour.

I'm not sure how or where they winter, I just hope they return next year!


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

Nice. Great activity. The problem always is you consume almost as much beer in the brewing as you get from the brewing if you do it a mere 5 gallons at a time.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Ha! I always taste it when boiling it and it's usually really sweet. Probably due to the fact that there's a lot of malted grains in it. 
Its the sugar the yeast feeds on to make alcohol. Therefore drinking it before the yeast is added does you no good.


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

Nah you drink the last batch (now beer) while you brew the new batch. I don't know about you, but I'm too old for that much sugar.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

STO said:


> Nah you drink the last batch (now beer) while you brew the new batch. I don't know about you, but I'm too old for that much sugar.


Hahahaha Were you spying on me? I was drinking some Brown Ale while brewing this batch!


----------

